

Why you should move your startup from San Francisco to Vegas - nwienert
http://blog.walls360.com/yes-vegas-infographic-1-from-yiying-lu-move-your-startup-to-las-vegas/

======
noomerikal
A: "What happened?" B: "He took the seed round and bet it on black!"

